
If a Build Takes 4 Hours, Run It Every 4 Hours - kojoru
https://pipelinedriven.org/article/if-builds-take-4-hours-run-them-every-4-hours
======
ColinWright
Discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22914197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22914197)

